# IH 384 fuel issue at high rpm



## JeremyC (Sep 21, 2017)

I have an issue at high RPM. Tractor will run fine at an idle. However when I push up the rpm, eventually it revs all the way up, and then stalls out. Have to bleed it out to get it going again. My guess is an air leak somewhere. Or fuel pump?
Any idea where to start? 
Need to get fixed by winter so I can blow snow more than 4 ft lol.


----------



## RC Wells (Dec 26, 2008)

These have a tendency to pull air in around the double CAV fuel filter seals. Especially at the water drain on the separator.

The fuel lift pump diaphragm also develops cracks over time.


----------



## thepumpguysc (Jan 25, 2015)

The lift pump is "cleanable" remove the 5/16 screw on top & check it out..
IF its "crudded-up? TRY to clean it.. they're only 20 buck online..


----------

